# RF build progress



## Joshua Husemann (May 16, 2020)

Well I am finally getting around to finishing the smoker I started last summer, I also build custom old school mini bikes and that plus the pesky job I have to keep have kept me pretty busy. I thought I would throw up a few pics and welcome any suggestions. I used the calculator on this site for all dimensions and such, so I am feeling pretty good about it turning out well. I have used an old 60 gal air compressor tank for the cook chamber. I was a little rusty inside of course, so I cleaned that out with navel jelly and rinsed and cleaned after. I decided to only go with 3/16" for the firebox and RF plate, although I know everyone goes with 1/4". With the price difference here plus the fact that I'm in AZ and will have no issues keeping heat up, I figured I could probably get away with it. I don't plan on competing and I only smoke a few times a year so for me that justified the slightly thinner material. I will be using Lava rock gasket for the firebox and the CC lid. I plan to build 2 cook grates into the CC, one main one and a more shallow upper grate for smaller items or whatever.  I still need to figure out the latch system for firebox and CC, I am looking for a simple yet effective solution there, and plan to use a 1" ball valve for the grease drain. I have the RF plate just set in place in the pics, but i have it angled slightly away from the firebox to aid in draining. I will add a lip on the drain end also to keep grease from falling under the plate.

I do have two questions, when it comes to the exhaust stack I used the calculator here to get diameter and length, but how far down into the CC should it go? I am going to try for a straight pipe out of the top corner of the chamber rather than using any angled pieces if possible. but how far down should the exhaust tube go? 

When it comes to paint, I am thinking of rustoleum high heat bbq paint. I dont want spray cans so the liquid is what I plan on using. Any thoughts here? can that paint be thinned and sprayed HVLP? Again, any comments and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 16, 2020)

Looks good. I would like to see some pics the mini bikes you build also.


----------



## sawhorseray (May 16, 2020)

Wow Josh, that's a really clean looking job so far, nice piece of work! I touch up the firebox of my Meadow Creek SQ36 with Rustoleum cans, flat black, and it does a great job. I live in Gilbert, AZ and hear you loud and clear about not having to worry about retaining heat, our problems go the other way in summertime. In case he doesn't see this in time before it disappears off the big board you might want to PM 

 daveomak.fs
 with the questions about your offset build, he's a great guy and pretty much the consumate authority on all aspects of offset builds. RAY


----------



## Joshua Husemann (May 16, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow Josh, that's a really clean looking job so far, nice piece of work! I touch up the firebox of my Meadow Creek SQ36 with Rustoleum cans, flat black, and it does a great job. I live in Gilbert, AZ and hear you loud and clear about not having to worry about retaining heat, our problems go the other way in summertime. In case he doesn't see this in time before it disappears off the big board you might want to PM
> 
> daveomak.fs
> with the questions about your offset build, he's a great guy and pretty much the consumate authority on all aspects of offset builds. RAY


thanks for the kind words, I will definitely seek Dave's input.



smokin peachey said:


> Looks good. I would like to see some pics the mini bikes you build also.



here are the last two builds I did. Both customer bikes, the red white and blue one he wanted to pay tribute to the Honda 350X ATC's of the 80's.


----------



## smokin peachey (May 16, 2020)

Joshua Husemann said:


> thanks for the kind words, I will definitely seek Dave's input.
> 
> 
> 
> here are the last two builds I did. Both customer bikes, the red white and blue one he wanted to pay tribute to the Honda 350X ATC's of the 80's.



Very neat!


----------



## daveomak (May 16, 2020)

60 gal. X 231 = 13860 cu. in.   X  0.022 =  305 cu. in.

305 cu. in.           =  10.8  sq. root =     3.28"  Stack Diameter
0.7854 x 36 
Since you can control the air flow with the FB inlets, go *4" exhaust* x ~36" above the CC...

As far as installation goes, your choice....  Plenums are very good...  Going to the extra work and *inletting* the stack into the CC looks cool and is an excellent choice for great air flow....








Cut the stack flush with the inside of the CC...   You can *scribe* it, BEFORE you weld it on to the CC...
Makes for a really cool look and it flow air very well....













I normally suggest cutting into the tank to "past the weld" for an easier fit up....  
I'm too late I see...   Nice fit up....  If the RF plate fits well, just tack it in place...   about 1/2" tacks every 3-4 inches or so...  You can use a jack to put pressure on the RF plate for a slight "BOW" to keep the grease in the center of the RF plate, then tack...   Scribe the "DAM" for fitment to the end of the RF plate...  That's gonna be "One Fine Smoker"....


----------



## daveomak (May 16, 2020)

PS...   If there is not enough room between the CC door to fit the stack when it is inletted...
Square off the bottom of the stack taper and weld a plate to it...


----------



## Joshua Husemann (May 16, 2020)

daveomak said:


> PS...   If there is not enough room between the CC door to fit the stack when it is inletted...
> Square off the bottom of the stack taper and weld a plate to it...


 Thanks Dave for the guidance. I would like to be able to "inlet" the smoke stack, hopefully there will be room for a clean install. I remember reading somewhere its good to allow the stack to protrude into the CC closer to the cook grate, maybe for more smoke or something? I don't know. I will do as you suggest and cut it off flush with the inside of the CC. Thanks again.


----------



## Joshua Husemann (May 16, 2020)

daveomak said:


> I normally suggest cutting into the tank to "past the weld" for an easier fit up....
> I'm too late I see...   Nice fit up....  If the RF plate fits well, just tack it in place...   about 1/2" tacks every 3-4 inches or so...  You can use a jack to put pressure on the RF plate for a slight "BOW" to keep the grease in the center of the RF plate, then tack...   Scribe the "DAM" for fitment to the end of the RF plate...  That's gonna be "One Fine Smoker"....
> 
> View attachment 445619



I am so used to a regular offset and that dreaded hot spot on the firebox end, I wanted to leave as much of the firebox outside of the CC as possible. Seeing as how I used thinner material than the 1/4" I was hoping to ensure even temps across the CC as much as possible. Hopefully it helps.


----------



## daveomak (May 16, 2020)

The upper air inlet on the FB solves the "HOT SPOT" situation...  With the upper air inlet open, you are moving the FB heat to the CC and NOT adding air to the fire...   Given some time, you will be able to adjust the Upper Air Inlet so the FB is only a few degrees hotter than the CC....   Makes for a great cook and SAVES FUEL....


----------



## Joshua Husemann (May 17, 2020)

daveomak said:


> The upper air inlet on the FB solves the "HOT SPOT" situation...  With the upper air inlet open, you are moving the FB heat to the CC and NOT adding air to the fire...   Given some time, you will be able to adjust the Upper Air Inlet so the FB is only a few degrees hotter than the CC....   Makes for a great cook and SAVES FUEL....
> 
> View attachment 445665


Thanks again Dave, looking forward to getting this thing done and cooking.


----------



## Joshua Husemann (May 23, 2020)

Got the smoke stack in, used 3-1/2" per availability and still within calculations. If you all don't mind, I'll keep posting pics of the progress.


----------



## daveomak (May 24, 2020)

PLEASE post pics....  They are all welcome.......


----------



## Joshua Husemann (May 24, 2020)

Got the main cook grate together. I'm thinking ill do another slightly smaller grate above that one for additional cook space.


----------



## Joshua Husemann (Jun 13, 2020)

quick update, got both cooking grates in, lid on, ash tray done, and I'm currently working on a work shelf for the front. I think it's really starting to take shape.


----------



## Joshua Husemann (Jun 29, 2020)

a few more pics of the progress. latches on, front shelf done, smoke stack dampener done, side handle on. Getting pretty close to being done!


----------



## cysmoker (Jul 10, 2020)

Looks nice! Pretty similar to my build and looks like you got some of the items right the first time that I had to go back and redo. Did you build the cart/stand or was it repurposed? Also is your shelf folding? I need to add a shelf to mine and would like to make it folding.


----------



## Joshua Husemann (Jul 10, 2020)

cysmoker said:


> Looks nice! Pretty similar to my build and looks like you got some of the items right the first time that I had to go back and redo. Did you build the cart/stand or was it repurposed? Also is your shelf folding? I need to add a shelf to mine and would like to make it folding.


The shelf will be solid, bolted into place. The cart was repurposed, scored it with the casters for $20.


----------



## Joshua Husemann (Jul 27, 2020)

Got it back from the blaster today, almost ready for paint. I can almost taste the ribs now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2020)

That is a fine looking build & from what I can see you are a skilled welder too!
Very Nice, can’t wait to see the first cook on it!
Al


----------



## Joshua Husemann (Jul 28, 2020)

I appreciate it


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

Looks great now get some smoke rolling


----------



## Joshua Husemann (Aug 5, 2020)

I appreciate the kind words


----------



## Joshua Husemann (Aug 9, 2020)

okay, finally done. I can't wait to get it going and enjoy some Q.













						imgur.com
					

Imgur: The magic of the Internet




					imgur.com


----------



## smokingunny (Aug 10, 2020)

Looking good. Now that I've come out of retirement (USMC) and have a job, I look forward to continuing and documenting my build.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks good!


----------

